# ""

## Bek, EX8AB

"" (http://qrz.ru/awards/detail/2213.html?).
   : ES1RA (#1), UA9OA (#2),  UA9CGL (#3), UN7TAE (#4)  RN4CA (#5).
  -  ("") , EX8AB.

----------

